# The 5th Annual Biktoberfest Oct. 3rd Carpentersville IL. Show & Swap Meet.



## dj rudy k (Sep 15, 2015)

SATURDAY OCT. 3rd THE 5th ANNUAL
FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST

Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 3PM
Rain date Sun. Oct 10th
Host Main Street Bicycles

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW –
SWAP MEET AND OPEN HOUSE !

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXE’s! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
INDVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5 
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Fall Ride on the paved Historic Fox
Bike Path into Dundee and back! 3 miles – (optional)
https://www.facebook.com/events/1639959082925511/
THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT 
MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL 847-783-0362
Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 mile East of Rte. 31
FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803


----------



## bricycle (Sep 28, 2015)

Be There!!!!!!
Bringing my:
1894-5 26.5" tall Crescent?
1895-6 Waverly? 24"
1896-8 Hawthorne bldg. badge 22"?
1920ish Speedmore moto youth
1920ish Rex youth
1906? Yale22" frm/frk/crnkwhl
goodies too...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 28, 2015)

get together afterward at bri's


----------



## mack0327 (Sep 29, 2015)

I will be there with my 62 Tiger.


----------



## rloving (Sep 30, 2015)

How big is this show?  My father and I are considering driving up for it, the concern is that it is about 1:45 drive...

Just want to make sure it is worth the time spent....


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2015)

rloving said:


> How big is this show?  My father and I are considering driving up for it, the concern is that it is about 1:45 drive...
> 
> Just want to make sure it is worth the time spent....




Not very large, but pretty nice people attend... Music, usually a food wagon, me, guessing 20 vendors?? Looking for anything in particular? Weather is SUPPOSED to be good.


----------



## rloving (Sep 30, 2015)

I know he is looking for some white "torpedo" grips for a bike he is currently working on and I am just looking for leads to anyone who may have the correct head badge for and early 1890's Gormully and Jeffery Rambler.  Both of us appreciate old bikes and enjoy swaps, but I was just curious as to the "size" of the event as we have never attended this one.

Rick Loving


----------



## bricycle (Sep 30, 2015)

rloving said:


> I know he is looking for some white "torpedo" grips for a bike he is currently working on and I am just looking for leads to anyone who may have the correct head badge for and early 1890's Gormully and Jeffery Rambler.  Both of us appreciate old bikes and enjoy swaps, but I was just curious as to the "size" of the event as we have never attended this one.
> 
> Rick Loving




If you come, yer welcome to stop by my place to hunt some more.... I believe have a pr of 30's white w/blue marbleized coke grips...


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm actually going to make this one.  Bringing what I have and it will be priced to sell plus up for trades for parts.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 1, 2015)

Neanderthal77 said:


> I'm actually going to make this one.  Bringing what I have and it will be priced to sell plus up for trades for parts.




Watcha selling???.....trading???/


----------



## the tinker (Oct 1, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Be There!!!!!!
> Bringing my:
> 1894-5 26.5" tall Crescent?
> 1895-6 Waverly? 24"
> ...




Got some photos Bri?  What kind of goodies????/


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Got some photos Bri?  What kind of goodies????/




Hornet and 1948 Schwinn chain guards, forks(one elgin moto), long repop and a short batt can, batt horn, front loader, biscuit light, monark bars, Shelby tank, newer saddles, long spring saddles, badges, tags, grips, racks, tires etc.....you know, the usual.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 2, 2015)

The Tinker went deep into the underground bunker beneath the Colson Command Post and dug out some stuff that has been long forgotten about....... I will bring this stuff to the swap......


View attachment 240569


----------



## Danos (Oct 2, 2015)

I believe I will be going to this one tomorrow but I cannot take any of my bikes since my only way of transportation is my motorcycle. Its a shame since I would of enjoyed to take some but I am sure I will have enough fun just by seeing what you guys have and meeting some of you. I will take a few parts to sell though. A mudflap, a morrow hub and seiss headlight. 

It will be my first swap meet so I am looking forward to it


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2015)

Danos said:


> I believe I will be going to this one tomorrow but I cannot take any of my bikes since my only way of transportation is my motorcycle. Its a shame since I would of enjoyed to take some but I am sure I will have enough fun just by seeing what you guys have and meeting some of you.




Bring $$$ we'll ship.... lol.


----------



## Danos (Oct 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Bring $$$ we'll ship.... lol.




lol, that is very tempting. Guess I have no excuse now


----------



## OCD (Oct 2, 2015)

See everyone there!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2015)

Pics.... Only got 4 off before my battery wend dead...figures..... boy was it cold!


----------

